# Caribbean vs. Mediterranean Bareboat Charter Rates



## daviddstewart (Apr 24, 2017)

I am looking at bareboat charter rates and am noticing that Caribbean (BVI) rates are much higher than Mediterranean (Greece) rates.

Using Sunsail/Moorings you can get exact comps but I also compared local outfits in each area and came to the same findings.

Peak season BVI (Winter) rates seem to run >25% higher than peak season (Summer) Greece rates.

Any reason why? Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Greece is hardly what I would call a superior 'sailing' destination. The West Indies are, especially in the winter.


----------

